# Is fighting to stay normal really worth it?



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone else here starting to think that insanity is the "norm", and that maybe we'd all be better off without all of our "logic" and "reason"?

"If you can't beat 'em, arrange to have them beaten"
- George Carlin


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Anyone else here starting to think that insanity is the "norm", and that maybe we'd all be better off without all of our "logic" and "reason"?
> 
> "If you can't beat 'em, arrange to have them beaten"
> - George Carlin


:iagree: I would love to arrainge that, not sure I would like the consequences though:rofl:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

It's only worth fighting for if the end result means an end to the fighting, pain and disappointment.

If that isn't the case, then you aren't fighting for normal - you are struggling to find the upside of dysfunctional, and embrace being happy with unhappiness. 

I decided that I wasn't much interested in what my 'normal' would look like.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

NG,
Are you still texting her good night each day?

Because I think you know the definition of insanity.....




nice777guy said:


> Anyone else here starting to think that insanity is the "norm", and that maybe we'd all be better off without all of our "logic" and "reason"?
> 
> "If you can't beat 'em, arrange to have them beaten"
> - George Carlin


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Saw something cheesy in a Dr's office yesterday about 

"Life isn't about waiting for the storms to pass, but learning to dance in the rain."

Sounds nice. Starting to think of the world as one big disfunctional family.

Reading this site - thinking about all the time "good" people like me and so many others have spent trying to figure out how to save what are - in many cases - really lousy relationships. Meanwhile, our better halves walk around in an idiotic stupor, not really caring about the damage all their BS causes.

Voodoo dolls and waterboarding sound more and more reasonable every day.

And then I keep thinking about the fight for Gay marriage. First of all - for their sake - this site should be required reading for anyone "fighting" to get married. Might save everyone a lot of trouble if they looked around here a bit first. Second - why would anyone want to actually deny them this wonderful MISERY? Why should any God-fearing hetero Christian not want everyone to suffer just like "us"?

All over the board today AND I DON'T CARE!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

MEM - not texting quite as much, but still texting. Leave the serious **** for my other threads, OK?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I apologize if I didn't address the content of this thread appropriately. 

Get a tazer, you get much more immediate feedback from your behavior modification sessions than you would water boarding.

And you can discreetly carry it in your pocket, to provide loving enlightenment each time she breaks out the iphone to text.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> I apologize if I didn't address the content of this thread appropriately.
> 
> Get a tazer, you get much more immediate feedback from your behavior modification sessions than you would water boarding.
> 
> And you can discreetly carry it in your pocket, to provide loving enlightenment each time she breaks out the iphone to text.


:lol:

Much Better!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Deejo said:


> It's only worth fighting for if the end result means an end to the fighting, pain and disappointment.
> 
> If that isn't the case, then you aren't fighting for normal - you are struggling to find the upside of dysfunctional, and embrace being happy with unhappiness.
> 
> I decided that I wasn't much interested in what my 'normal' would look like.


well said.


----------

